
Return of the Mac - byrneseyeview
http://paulgraham.com/mac.html
======
willarson
Hey guys, there is this really amazing article written by this Paul Graham
guy. You probably haven't read it, right? Anyway, I really like what he has to
say! Hope you like the article.

...okay, so tell me what is wrong with this picture? I can't quite figure it
out. Oh well, I'm off to tell a group of biblical scholars about this nifty
book called the New Testament.

~~~
byrneseyeview
Apple went up another 5% today; it seemed apropos.

~~~
willarson
I don't completely disagree, but I think references to widely known sources--
especially those that are not current (and yes, something can be ageless and
not current :/)--belong in comments rather than submissions. It just feels a
bit recycled; others may disagree.

------
gibsonf1
My next laptop will definitely be a Mac - and I'm looking forward to it. (I'm
even willing to go for a slight performance decline when using my windows only
cad software)

The fact that Audodesk, owner of 87% of the World Cad Market and 2nd largest
software maker, made their software Windows only back in the mid-90's had a
huge impact on Mac use for all CAD using companies. It has been the clinching
argument since then to stay with MS and the PC, as well as the fact that Macs
were almost always a performance step behind of PCs. Autodesk definitely have
a deal with MS, but I'm hoping it will fade away and the tide will turn, and a
Linux/Mac version of their software will rise from the ashes again. _Sigh_

~~~
ragav
When I recently left bigcorp and had to finally shell out my own money to buy
a laptop ;-) I went with Dell/Ubuntu
[http://www.dell.com/content/topics/segtopic.aspx/ubuntu?c=us&cs;=19&l;=en&s;=dhs](http://www.dell.com/content/topics/segtopic.aspx/ubuntu?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs)

Great deals(once you get all their coupons and upgrade your own memory) on
developement strength machines and it's good to support initiatives that
provide alternatives to MS.

~~~
gibsonf1
Even though we're using Ubuntu for our server, the Mac UI is well beyond the
UI that Ubuntu can offer. If I am able to get things done faster with the Mac
machine given its superior UI, then it is worth the extra $$. Otherwise your
direction makes sense. My partner also has the Dell Inspiron 9400 and is going
to wipe MS off of it and go with Ubuntu in the near future. My problem is that
I still need XP to run my Revit CAD app, and the Mac lets me do this without
having to reboot - which is a big productivity gain.

~~~
AF
I'm just wondering, what specifically about the Mac UI gives you significant
productivity boosts?

~~~
gibsonf1
Ease of use, but most importantly, not having to reboot to run an MS app.

------
damien
"And open and good is what Macs are again"

I can understand "good", but "open" is stretching it...

------
byrneseyeview
[http://finance.yahoo.com/q/hp?s=AAPL&a;=02&b;=1&c;=2005&d;=06&e;=3&f;=2007&g;=m](http://finance.yahoo.com/q/hp?s=AAPL&a=02&b=1&c=2005&d=06&e=3&f=2007&g=m)

~~~
pg
Thank God my one public stock recommendation worked out right.

(I followed it myself, fortunately, and I'm still not selling. I think Apple
has a lot more world left to take over.)

~~~
run4yourlives
Actually, I would sell it now, and buy it back as they start announcing the
inevitable 1st gen glitches.

~~~
spiralhead
wrong. sell when Steve gets sick and cant work anymore

~~~
Tichy
That would be too late, though?

